# 2011 301Bq Moonlight



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We have done the deal with Marci. My DW and I will be taking a roadtrip to MI in the last week in June.







We cannot wait to have the extra room of the 301BQ. Our trip will include a shakedown night at Lakeshore then a road trip over the 4th of July weekend. Lakeshore and Holman have the best prices and with the demise of Funtime Lakeshore is the place to buy.







Will upload photos during our trip so stay tuned.







Thanks to all my Outbacker friends that provided us with all the knowledge we needed to feel comfortable with our decision.

KB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> We have done the deal with Marci. My DW and I will be taking a roadtrip to MI in the last week in July.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ken,

Way to go! Congrats! I'm sure you're looking forward to the new Outback.

If that road trip includes a trip through Missouri on your way back, stop by Branson and say HI!

Mark


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats! You're going to love the 301.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!

Enjoy the trip to Lakeshore....we had a great time going to Lakeshore last summer for our 301BQ.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new Outback, we also purchased from Marci and have been completely satisified. Great service, best price anywhere and top quality trailer!!!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome to the 301 club!

Dave


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer and have a fun and safe trip up there and back!
Look forward to seeing the new trailer when you are back in town.

Bryan


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

yes, i agree with all, you will love the 301BQ.
congrats, and safe travels.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

With the sale of our 28RSDS last night we cannot wait to head to Lakeshore. Will be there a week from Tuesday to pick up our new home away from home.









KB


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Have a safe trip and congrats on your purchase, you'll enjoy your experience with lakeshore and Marci is very helpful.


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

Congrats on your purchase and enjoy the trip! We also purchased the 301 and had our first trip in it in early June. Have two trips planned in July and two in August! The older kids and spouses love the bunks! We love the privacy.


----------

